# Low exercise, low grooming, quiet and small, friendly dogs?



## jerz211 (May 3, 2008)

My girlfriend is thinking of getting a dog but she may soon be living alone and so would not have the time to exercise and groom the dog too much. Perhaps a walk twice a week and grooming once a week.

According to www.dogbreedz.com, low activity dogs require only a walk occasionally, due to either their lazy nature, or their small size..



For example, in this page (http://www.dogbreedz.com/dogbreeds/french-bulldog.cfm)
The French Bulldog is classed as low exercise and grooming, and when you click on those icons, it mentions little to no exercise requirements for 'low'


Anyway, now that no one thinks i'm nuts/cruel or should get a cat/stuffed toy instead.. 

Does anyone know a few suitable breeds or hybrids which share the low grooming-exercise, quiet-small-friendly combo? 

PS:
Cuteness is a plus =p


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I think you should get the Siberian Husky.

Low energy, you only have to comb them twice a year, bath them once every 1-2 years, they are cute, are generally quiet except on the occassions they enjoy singing, and are very friendly with everyone.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh my, R. I hope this person doesn't believe you, unless you mean a stuffed Siberian Husky.

I do think you answered the question yourself. There is no dog that low maintenance besides a stuffed dog, IMO.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Just kidding.

Maybe a stuffed Siberian Husky. I have no idea but out of curiousity, what exactly do you want from this dog? Forgive me for being frank, but this sounds like the most boring dog in the planet. LOL. It almost sounds like you're looking for a living doormat or pillow. So I mean no offense, but knowing what you are trying to get out of the dog will help us.


----------



## jerz211 (May 3, 2008)

RBark said:


> Just kidding.
> ...knowing what you are trying to get out of the dog will help us.


I'm thinking of something like a french bulldog, or a boston terrier, both short haired and requiring little exercise. However, they are known to bark and are quite stubborn. So i'm looking for quieter and more obedient versions of them. 

Also, cuteness would once again, be a plus.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a good friend that has a French Bulldog. She is a lively, friendly little dog and is relatively easy to deal with. The coat is short and needs very little care, an occasional brushing is enough. She is a dominant little dog that would benefit from a bit more training then she is getting but is a sweet little girl. As far as exercise she is a very low need dog also. She loves to run around the yard loose and does play a lot in the house. I do think all dogs benefit from regular walks but she is content to only get them 2 times a week or so. Oddly enough however I thought it seemed odd that if your girlfriend is going to be living alone she should have MORE time to devote to her pet, not less. As someone asked above, What is it she is looking for in a dog? Even a companion dog requires regular attention and basic needs to be met daily.

LOL the same friend also has a Boston and neither of those dogs are barkers at all.


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

jerz211 said:


> I'm thinking of something like a french bulldog, or a boston terrier, both short haired and requiring little exercise. However, they are known to bark and are quite stubborn. So i'm looking for quieter and more obedient versions of them.
> 
> Also, cuteness would once again, be a plus.


You could get a cat. The shorthaired ones require practically no grooming (no baths either if they are indoor only), they do not require walks, you can leave them all day if you must and they just use the litterbox, and they are very cute and friendly (Well depending on the cat how friendly they are, but there are some real friendly ones out there as well as one person cats too. Depends on what you want in personality). Oh, and many are pretty quiet (not mine but i like talkative cats so I gravitate towards them. But it would be a real rare cat that would be loud enough to bug your neighbors and I think even then I'd only see that being a problem in an apartment, not a house).


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

A whippet or italian greyhound? Sighthounds are notorious for quiet in home behaviors. As long as they have a good walk or opportunity to run in a fenced area like 3 times a week, they are total couch pototoes. Easy grooming is rather obvious- there isnt any.. lol.. Just a bath when dirty.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Inga said:


> I have a good friend that has a French Bulldog. She is a lively, friendly little dog and is relatively easy to deal with. The coat is short and needs very little care, an occasional brushing is enough. She is a dominant little dog that would benefit from a bit more training then she is getting but is a sweet little girl. As far as exercise she is a very low need dog also. She loves to run around the yard loose and does play a lot in the house. I do think all dogs benefit from regular walks but she is content to only get them 2 times a week or so. Oddly enough however I thought it seemed odd that if your girlfriend is going to be living alone she should have MORE time to devote to her pet, not less. As someone asked above, What is it she is looking for in a dog? Even a companion dog requires regular attention and basic needs to be met daily.
> 
> LOL the same friend also has a Boston and neither of those dogs are barkers at all.


Companion dogs sometimes need MORE in certain aspects. People assume that they are easier. Yes, a small dog is less exercise than most big dogs, but these breeds are bred solely for companionship. They absolutely live off of and feed off of attention. These are super clingy dogs that want attention all the times.

I don't know of a dog that requires that little of attention.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd also suggest getting an adult dog (2 years or so) if you want a dog that is going to be calm, quiet, and relaxed right off the bat. I think I've only met ONE sane puppy, and that was a Golden Retriever (at eight months he was as well behaved as my 12 year old Lab...that is saying something). 
The Frenchie puppy that comes in for boarding is so full of energy you could run your house on it. He plays hard and then crashes hard. 

All dogs benefit from getting walked, even if they aren't an "active" breed. If your puppy is never walked, how will it get socialized? Yet another reason to look for an adult dog.


----------



## Noah (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree totally with Laurelin. People thinking little dogs are less work, are mostly wrong. Although a chihuahua is less work then a border collie, since one needs hours of work, and the other doesn't, that doesn't mean that the little dog can be ignored and do fine.

And I don't suggest a boston terrier. Bostons need a lot of exercise, even though they are small.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Whippet or Italian Greyhound sounds good. Or even a retired greyhound. They're a little bigger, though.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know anything about French Bulldogs, but Bostons are pretty high energy. The ones I've personally known would not get along well with a couple walks a week. In fact, I agree with Inga when she says that all dogs would benefit from a daily walk, even the lazy ones.

Short hair does not equal low grooming needs. Have you ever met a Labrador?

I think you haven't answered RBark's question. He didn't mean what kind of dog do you want, he meant _why _do you want a dog? If you're looking for something quiet that you don't have to exercise or groom, it seems like a cat would be your best option.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

If the dog does not need much physical activities they need much mental stimulation and games. Sorry to say but even low activity dogs need to be walked daily in order to feel good in their body. A dog is a lot of work.


Why not try to foster a dog from a local rescue or humane society and see if you can handle a dog?

Otherwise you'd have a great home for a cat.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Guys, the OP said: "My girlfriend is thinking of getting a dog but she may soon be living alone and so would not have the time to exercise and groom the dog too much. Perhaps a walk twice a week and grooming once a week."

So he is not the one who wants the dog, he is asking on someone else's behalf. 


I agree a cat is a good choice. Dogs are way too time consuming for her, cats are great for people who want a pet but have a limited amount of time. However he said basically they don't want a cat.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

then back to a whippet or italian greyhound.. Sighthounds are soooooooo easy compared to most breeds. Calm in the house, would rather snuggle than run.. ohhhh yea..


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Companion dogs sometimes need MORE in certain aspects. People assume that they are easier. Yes, a small dog is less exercise than most big dogs, but these breeds are bred solely for companionship. They absolutely live off of and feed off of attention. These are super clingy dogs that want attention all the times.
> 
> I don't know of a dog that requires that little of attention.



Yes, and I think if you reread my post you will see that I am saying that. I am also speaking of only the French Bulldog in my example of a dog that needs less then some other breeds. As I stated ALL dogs deserve and would benefit from regular exercise.
My only question was why someone living alone would NOT have time for their dog as opposed to someone living with others.


----------



## Doggy in the window (Nov 19, 2007)

A goldfish might be the better pet.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

You actually need to spend a decent amount of time (and money) on goldfish to keep the happy and healthy . . . they are dirty fish and you need to do lots of water changes.



Doggy in the window said:


> A goldfish might be the better pet.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I would think an older, less-active, speutered, SHORTHAIRED cat from the local humane society or rescue organization should do just fine. She can clean the litter box three times a week (at least), keep the bowls filled, leave some toys out and interact with the cat when she has the time. BUT, is this girl the type to be bothered by a critter tearing stuff up, getting onto and into her things or shedding hair?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> You actually need to spend a decent amount of time (and money) on goldfish to keep the happy and healthy . . . they are dirty fish and you need to do lots of water changes.


Cheers to that! I keep goldfish and they are not what people stereotype them to be. Much less work than a dog, though!

OP, I believe you have defined a cat in a dog's body.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I agree with the earlier suggestion to try fostering first, because I think your gf does not understand how much attention even the lowest energy breeds need. Like others have said, even low energy breeds need to be walked and taken outside at least for a little while everyday. They also need affection kind of attention. And if it isn't given, I don't care what breed it is, the dog will find a way to entertain him or herself she will NOT like it. It often involves redecorating a room with garbage or any item the dog find interesting enough to chew on. 

This is not something to be selfish about. As in, I know how one can want a dog sooo bad you can feel it in every bone of your body, but if you aren't ready to give a dog a good home you are doing a disservice to the dog AND yourself. Because you will not get the full enjoyment out of a dog if you are trying to force it to work.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

blackrose said:


> I'd also suggest getting an adult dog (2 years or so) if you want a dog that is going to be calm, quiet, and relaxed right off the bat. I think I've only met ONE sane puppy, and that was a Golden Retriever (at eight months he was as well behaved as my 12 year old Lab...that is saying something).


Are you kidding me? Obviously not, but a story like that makes it sounds like golden puppies are well-behaved. Glad you met one who was, but aukk you should meet my Zoe. At over a year she is still getting more and more energy every day. She doesn't need a lot of grooming, but she needs more like 2 walks in half a day rather than a week!!

Just don't want the op to get any wrong ideas about goldens...goldens are definitely not a good choice in this situation, not at all.


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

I really would _not_ suggest a boston. They are still very active even though they are little dogs. If you are looking for a dog that will lay around most of the day a boston isn't for you. Joey is literally either sleeping or playing. So when he's not asleep that means he's chasing the kitties, begging to play tug, scattering his toys all over the apartment, trying to pull the tags off his toys, running up and down the hall for absolutely no reason, hunting for earplugs to eat , or standing right in front of me whining to go for a walk (which happens to be what he's doing right now). I agree with the cat suggestion unless gf is willing to put in some serious time playing with and training the dog.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

FWIW, my condo community is full of young, single people (lots of grad students and medical students) and they manage to walk their dogs every day and keep them reasonably groomed. Somehow, even the busiest people manage to carve out plenty of time to play, walk, and groom their dogs.


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know much about bulldogs, I have friend who has one and I do think he is low key and low maintenance. I personally have three dogs, a basset hound, westie and cairin. My "littlest" dog is the cairin and he requires alot more exercise and attention than the other two dogs. Sometimes the little guys are all "wound up". He really is a firecracker. I love him to death but he is the highest maintenance of the pack.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Joey is literally either sleeping or playing. So when he's not asleep that means he's chasing the kitties, begging to play tug, scattering his toys all over the apartment, trying to pull the tags off his toys, running up and down the hall for absolutely no reason, hunting for earplugs to eat , or standing right in front of me whining to go for a walk


lol, Joey sounds just like Kuma!


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

dusty&lulusmom said:


> I don't know much about bulldogs, I have friend who has one and I do think he is low key and low maintenance. I personally have three dogs, a basset hound, westie and cairin. My "littlest" dog is the cairin and he requires alot more exercise and attention than the other two dogs. Sometimes the little guys are all "wound up". He really is a firecracker. I love him to death but he is the highest maintenance of the pack.


I have a bulldog. She stinks, she slobbers, she's high energy and needs daily walks, insists on sitting on furniture, sheds a TON of hair and barks whenever she wants attention. She's also incrediebly stubborn, dominant and needed a lot of training when we brought her home (she's and older dog btw, she would have been even more difficult with higher energy in her younger years)

I can't think of any breed that would be suitable for your requirements. A cat sounds like a much better option for your needs.


----------



## jerz211 (May 3, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies! 

I only said my gf may not have the time to walk the dog or groom it too much, but she does have the time to play with it once in a while and have it sit on her lap while she do her thesis!

I think a companion dog would suit her quite nicely. She's taken a liking to a corgi, what do you guys think?


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Are you just trolling here? A corgi would be a bad choice, a cat would be a much better pet for someone who occasionally has time to play with an animal and wants one to sit in her lap while she writes a paper.



jerz211 said:


> Thanks all for the replies!
> 
> I only said my gf may not have the time to walk the dog or groom it too much, but she does have the time to play with it once in a while and have it sit on her lap while she do her thesis!
> 
> I think a companion dog would suit her quite nicely. She's taken a liking to a corgi, what do you guys think?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

jerz211 said:


> Thanks all for the replies!
> 
> I only said my gf may not have the time to walk the dog or groom it too much, but she does have the time to play with it once in a while and have it sit on her lap while she do her thesis!
> 
> I think a companion dog would suit her quite nicely. She's taken a liking to a corgi, what do you guys think?


Err I think you do not understand. A dog needs to walk daily, be trained daily and play daily. No puppy will sit on her lap for hours on end. They will rather tear up her books, pee on the carpet, etc. 

Corgis need real exercise everyday.

Please talk your gf into fostering first to see if she can take care of a dog. I don't want to offend you but dogs require exercise and loads of time.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

Corgi's don't fit in laps...

Perhaps beside one on the couch, but definitely not a lap dog, or a dog that is easily picked up.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Corgis are a herding breed, not a companion breed. they were bred to herd and thus have a lot of stamina and probably a harder temperament than you want.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

A corgi would be a HORRIFIC choice. 

Corgis aren't all high energy, but even the LOWEST energy corgi needs at LEAST a half hour of BRISK walking every day- yes, even old ones. And if they don't get that? They will find OTHER ways to amuse themselves. Ways that involve home demolition and interior redecorating in a style known as Chewed Modern. 

I think a cat really, really, really is the better choice here.


----------



## Macky (Feb 12, 2007)

My Boston terrier needed lots of attention and although he was a quiet dog I've known other Bostons that barked like crazy. Personally I don't know of any dog that would be content with being played with once in a while. All the dogs I've ever had wanted to be with me all the time, bringing toys for me to play, wanting to be petted. All my dogs followed me from room to room. I would even laugh at the fact that while I'm walking I feel a cold nose on the back of my leg! The dog I have now does that all the time. I agree with Squeeker who said the OP defined a cat in a dog's body. Cats like to be left alone to sleep at least 18 hours a day, they groom themselves with the occasional brushing a couple times a week, and will sit on your lap or desk while working and are generally quiet. Jerz, it seems a cat was not what your gf was thinking of but maybe a cat now and later when college is finished there would be more time for a dog. I was not a cat person until I married my husband. His cat became mine for her last 6 years of life.


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

In all fairness to jerz211, I presently own 3 dogs: a Westie, cairin and basset hound. Yes there is such a thing as a low maintenance dog, my basset is low maintenance. The other two dogs love to go out running, hiking, swimming, chase after a ball, etc. My basset will just look at the ball and not even move if I throw it for her. She likes to go for walks and will try and head back and sometimes cry if we go out too long or too briskly. She is very content laying next to me on the couch as long as I am petting her. She does not need any haircuts but she does need baths, ear cleanings and her nails need to be clipped. I happen to have a very small basset hound (30lbs.), her sister, owned by my mother is closer to 60lbs. They are not small dogs but I do think they are low key and low maintenance. I am not certain about other breeds I can only speak from experience of the dogs I have owned. By the way, my mom owns 2 bassets and they are also low key and low maintenance..so I do not think it is just mine, I think the breed in general is low maintenance. Good luck, I hope your friend finds the right dog to suit her...I get lots of joy out of my dogs...when I adopted my Westie and cairin I did not realize how high maintenance they were...guess what... I love finding the time to go hiking, long walks, etc.. your friend may have the same experience.


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

PUG PUG PUG PUG PUG

They're low grooming needs, they will walk for a bit if you want, but love to just sit around and watch TV. They're low energy inside, they don't typically like to bark. and are AWESOME companion dogs...

I can't wait to get another one when I decide to get another small dog of some sort. The only problem is; they shed like crazy.


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

jerz211 said:


> Thanks all for the replies!
> 
> I only said my gf may not have the time to walk the dog or groom it too much, but *she does have the time to play with it once in a while* and have it sit on her lap while she do her thesis!
> 
> I think a companion dog would suit her quite nicely. She's taken a liking to a corgi, what do you guys think?


I don't believe you are prepared to meet the minimal needs of a dog. They require a lot of attention. Being able to play with it "once in a while" won't be sufficient. I really hope you reconsider.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I really think you have an unrealistic idea of how much time and attention a dog needs. I really urge you to foster first or take a very deep look at your life (well you girlfriend) and decide if you have the time to do this right.

We all talk about the money investments we put in our dogs, but here I think we shoul try to quantify time investments for the OP. I have a dog that is small, supposedly moderate energy, moderate independence, low grooming needs. And I would say that on any given day I have to devote a _minimum _of an hour (this is the bare minimum, on days when I'm very, very busy) strictly to Max. This includes, but is not limited to: exercise, grooming (the occasional bath can add another 30 minutes to half an hour), feeding, bathing, playing, training, or just flat out petting and talking to. Often it's closer to two hours because Max will demand more attention when I'm not giving it and I can't seem to resist giving it to him. And let me tell you, when I ignore him for too long I can count on having to make up for it later (mostly a product of my guilty conscience). So usually he gets closer to two hours of my undivided attention.

Getting a dog, well lets put it this way, you don't fit a dog into your schedule, you fit your schedule around your dog. And if you can't see yourself doing that, you wait until you can...


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

My 8 month old Pug needs _at least _2 25 minute walks a day PLUS daily playtimes, daily brushing (pugs shed like you wouldn't believe), daily training and nails clipped about once a month. Sometimes she is still wound up after our walks, training and play. She isn't as hyper as she used to be, but does require a lot of mental and physical exercise.

Maybe as Pugs mature, they calm down, but every pug puppy I have ever met has as much energy as any breed. They are prone to skin problems, allergies and eye problems. She CAN be a lap dog when she's tired, and does like to sleep on my lap, but when she's awake, it's 100% energy!

I hope your girlfriend rethinks the puppy idea and goes with either an older rescue dog or cat. Good luck!!


----------



## tigress (Feb 6, 2008)

jerz211 said:


> Thanks all for the replies!
> 
> I only said my gf may not have the time to walk the dog or groom it too much, but she does have the time to play with it once in a while and have it sit on her lap while she do her thesis!
> 
> I think a companion dog would suit her quite nicely. She's taken a liking to a corgi, what do you guys think?


I think she needs to get used to the idea of a cat.

And as others said, for what she's willing to do, any herding/working/sport dog is completley out of the question (corgis fall into herding). And I'd still say maybe she needs to learn to like hte idea of a cat. Really, cats are great companions. I love my little furballs. And I appreciate how little work and money they take now that I have a dog.

Take it from some one whose idea of what work a dog took was walking it twice a day and maybe devoting 30 minutes to training each day and found out a dog is a lot more time intensive than that even (I got very overwhelmed at first and I had way more expectations of what I needed to do to keep the dog happy than your gf).

When she finds out that the dog is not meeting her expectations of how little time she needs to give it, she's going to be miserable. Or maybe she'll eventually adjust but she sure isn't going to be doing as little as she thinks she wants to now (I am doinga lot more for my dog than I thought I was willing to do. Even now sometimes I feel a bit overwhelmed). 

Even my friend's adult and old greyhounds (who are total couch pototoes for dogs) require a 30 minute walk everyday and want attention everyday. ANd I'd consider them very low energy easy to care for dogs.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> PUG PUG PUG PUG PUG
> 
> They're low grooming needs, they will walk for a bit if you want, but love to just sit around and watch TV. They're low energy inside, they don't typically like to bark. and are AWESOME companion dogs...
> 
> I can't wait to get another one when I decide to get another small dog of some sort. The only problem is; they shed like crazy.


Pugs are NOT low energy! Maybe once they hit 5 or 6 years, but they are very high energy dogs until then. My Pug Kuma runs circles around Labs and Jack Russells, and is nowhere near low energy. They also require tons of attention, and are not what I'd call low maintenance. They shed tons, have a number of potential health problems that can be quite costly to treat, and most need to have their wrinkles cleaned on a daily basis. I love my Pug dearly, and will always have Pugs in my home, but I think a Pug would be a terrible choice here.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Even if she found this perfect dog, it would benefit even more from daily exercise and stimulation... Poor doggy...


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

If she is really set on getting a dog, have her look into finding a doggie daycare in the area. The one around here charges $19 a day if you go 5 days a week. The dog would be able to get attention and exercise and would be nice and calm for her at home after playing hard all day.


----------



## Trelaboon (Mar 28, 2008)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Pugs are NOT low energy! Maybe once they hit 5 or 6 years, but they are very high energy dogs until then. My Pug Kuma runs circles around Labs and Jack Russells, and is nowhere near low energy. They also require tons of attention, and are not what I'd call low maintenance. They shed tons, have a number of potential health problems that can be quite costly to treat, and most need to have their wrinkles cleaned on a daily basis. I love my Pug dearly, and will always have Pugs in my home, but I think a Pug would be a terrible choice here.


I disagree and agree here...

The Pug CAN be costly...but as for hyper, I don't know..

I've owned Pugs most my life, and honestly...they've all been laid back and calm, only being hyper and energetic when the time calls for it. and honestly...That cleaning the wrinkles every day thing isn't even necessary...I clean mine once every few days, and it takes literally a couple seconds.

Basically the only thing high maintenance about them, is the health issues, and the shedding, other than that...I think you'd be very content with a Pug


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> Are you kidding me? Obviously not, but a story like that makes it sounds like golden puppies are well-behaved. Glad you met one who was, but aukk you should meet my Zoe. At over a year she is still getting more and more energy every day. She doesn't need a lot of grooming, but she needs more like 2 walks in half a day rather than a week!!
> 
> Just don't want the op to get any wrong ideas about goldens...goldens are definitely not a good choice in this situation, not at all.


 Nope, this puppy was a perfect angel - no kidding involved. And trust me on this, you could have knocked me over with a feather when I saw him. lol I had to double check his cage card to make sure it really did say "eight months" on it, because I could have sworn he was older. 
I wasn't trying to give the impression that Goldens are calm dogs....just that the only sane puppy I've ever met was a Golden. I've met *TONS* of other Goldens who were still bouncing off the walls at five years of age. 

I wouldn't suggest a Golden at all, and I hope the poster didn't get that impression.  That would be a disaster waiting to happen. 

I second the "get a cat" or at least "get a senior dog". 

You know, they do have some VERY interesting cat breeds out there, including some that love to walk on leashes, play fetch, and are quite trainable. Pixie Bobs, for instance. If you want something with a bit more diversity than a cat, you don't have to get the normal Domestic Short-hair/Long-hair/Medium-hair kind (although that would be wonderful, as those are the muttlies that are EVERWHERE and really need homes), you can get a cat breed that acts like a dog. 

Here is a brief article on the Pixie Bobs:


> The Pixie-Bob is thought to have originally developed from the naturally occurring crosses of barn cats to Bobcats in Washington state, where the Coastal Red Bobcat thrives. A number of these "natural hybrid" kittens were discovered and became the foundation for the Pixie-Bob breed. Pixie-Bobs going back to these original lines are called "Blue List." Selective breeding has produced a large boned and loving cat with the *personality and devotion of a faithful dog*. *They bond very strongly to their family *and get along well with other animals and children.
> 
> Pixie-Bobs have a thick double coat that stand up off the body having "loft". The texture is quite wooly reminiscent of a Bobcat and comes in both shorthair and longhair. The longhaired Pixie-Bobs have a softer texture to the coat, and the coat length is medium. Both long and shorthaired Pixie-Bobs should have substantial boning, a tall rangy body with incredible muscle tone and large thick toes. Polydactyl cats are allowed for showing with a maximum of 7 toes per foot. Males average 20 pounds with females averaging about 14. They keep growing for 2 to 3 years. The Pixie-Bobs' face counts for 50 out of 100 points in a cat show and gives the Pixie-Bob it's unusual Bobcat look. Small almond shaped eyes, a thick fleshy chin, puffy nose, leather, heavy brow, lynx tipped ears and an inverted pear shaped head are features sought after in a show cat. The natural bob-tail can vary in length with the ideal being 4 - 6" on an adult cat and its frequently kinked , but should have flexibility and natural movement.
> 
> ...


http://www.pixiebobbreed.com/about.htm

And a picture of one:


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I disagree and agree here...
> 
> The Pug CAN be costly...but as for hyper, I don't know..
> 
> ...


I've worked with a lot of Pugs, and know a great many people who have them and have bred them, and my experience and theirs is that Pugs are very high energy until they're about 4 or 5. I have yet to meet a low energy Pug that's younger than 4 years. My Pug Kuma has literally gone up to 6 hours playing and swimming without a break, and he is not unusaly in my Pug group. As for the cleaning wrinkles, it does depend on the depth of their wrinkles, but many Pugs do have to have their wrinkles cleaned everyday. Pugs also are very clingy and need a great deal of attention. Being walked every couple of days and being played with every now and then is nowhere near enough for these dogs. I really don't think there is a dog out there that will meet the op's requirements. I agree with the other posts, a cat would be a much better choice.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm with Kuma'sMom here. I don't actually own Pugs, but I thought I wanted to until I began housesitting for two different Pugs owned by two different families. They are comical little critters, but MAN...they get the zoomies more than any dog I've ever met. They are seriously crazy little dogs. And I know exactly why: They were purchased because they are little companion dogs and the owners were hoping that they would be content to play on the patio once in a while and sit around on the couch the rest of the time. Very, VERY wrong!

ETA: I want to go back to the Basset Hound post, too. I definitely agree that Bassets are fairly low maintenance...except in the training department. I've never met a Basset who wasn't stubborn, hardheaded, and difficult to housebreak (among other things). Maybe I just haven't met enough Bassets, but I'm thinking this poster's gf shouldn't be saddled with a dog that is a challenge to train when she doesn't even have time for a walk!


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

I do have to agree that my basset has been the most stubborn and difficult when it comes to training out of our pack. Sometimes she just doesn't seem to get it...Maybe you need to look into a dog that is a few years old and already housebroken. There are always dogs looking for a good home at the shelter, most of them are not puppies...this might be the best thing in this case.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

blackrose said:


> Nope, this puppy was a perfect angel - no kidding involved. And trust me on this, you could have knocked me over with a feather when I saw him. lol I had to double check his cage card to make sure it really did say "eight months" on it, because I could have sworn he was older.
> I wasn't trying to give the impression that Goldens are calm dogs....just that the only sane puppy I've ever met was a Golden. I've met *TONS* of other Goldens who were still bouncing off the walls at five years of age.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest a Golden at all, and I hope the poster didn't get that impression.  That would be a disaster waiting to happen.
> ...





i agree with the "better" cat idea. There are lots of interesting cat breeds out there. A high energy cat is still less work than ANY dog. No walks, and you can leave for the weekends with no worries. 

have her go to a small dog rescue and tell them what you told us, they can probably make a good match, or they might tell her to get lost.

Senior dogs are awesome btw 

I have three, they are about as much work as one young dog. I knew my limits on patience and time, plus i wanted a Pom, which is an active breed, but i knew i couldn't deal with the energy. My old pom sleeps more than my cats. I love it because shes not Insane all the time.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, if I have understood correctly (reading between the lines), your gf will be living alone and is a student, so will not have tons of time to devote to daily run/walks/jogs, and daily grooming requirements. 

If so, then I do think that she should wait to get a dog until after she graduates. Not only is there studying and homework, a social life is part of going to college. This is not the environment in which to raise a puppy, nor to subject an adult dog to. Having a dog of any breed is like living with a human toddler - and remains that way for the life of the dog. 

A cat for now, and a dog later.


----------



## jae31 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cavalier King Charles... hands down the best dog... ok I'm a little biased, but she'll love it.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread is 4 years old...


----------

